# Dont laugh Im serious



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Has anyone ever seen 20" rims on a Z31-- I did the other day- I was thinking that if they were the right ones that it may look pretty sweet!

heavy but cool


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A bling bling Z31?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

YEAH THAT WOULD BE GREAT!


uh no. *teh ban* for that comment


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It would take a bit of work to get a 20 to fit on a Z31. And what is the point? It screws so much up it isn't funny.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

And it would look like crap


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> And it would look like crap


yeah that is true.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

17s, maybe 18s tops, I'd say. Anything else (had to import a smiley for this one) would be


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> 17s, maybe 18s tops, I'd say. Anything else (had to import a smiley for this one) would be



x2 on gayness


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I dont know about that--- I wonder how much you guys know about wheels sometimes.......... 

How do you figure it would "screw it up"? Why do you think a larger wheel would be gay........maybe b/c it might actually help performance--- granted that 20s are too big for autocross......but do you guys pay attention to anything over in japan? Ever notice how many guys with skyline and 240s are running 20s? Besides- who says theyre going to be chrome? 

Lets see-- a 20x9 with a standard offset would not only let you place a larger tire on back without looking like a gayass mustang with stupid ass large tires, but would also move the wheel face out to the edge of the fender lip........yeah that would look real gay considering the STOCK wheels sit underneath the fenderwells like 40 ft.

Wow james, I totally didnt expect the "screw things up" comment from you though-- the other guys maybe......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well first your speedo is going to be off. Because the stock rims are 16"s with tires with about a 3" wall on them that makes it a 19" diameter roughly. You are going to have 20" wheels alone. Yes it will screw up your speedo.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

ok smarty pants- this is what I do at work everyday

width x series % divided by 25.4 x 2 + wheel diameter

So what if it is off like an inch, Have you ever seen a z31 with 20 inch work racing wheels on it-- it has seriously gotta be the tightest thing I have ever seen. I will try to find the picture on cardomain- it was really nice

I might just do the racing harts that we have here at the store though- I really wanted to do something 18x9 or 20x9 w/ a standard offset- Its better then sticking with the stock wheels and trying to fit 245-45-16s on 7 inch wide rims--LOL

I will take a picture today with the racing harts on-- I like them, but I really wanted to do something different-- you have to remember- Im not autoxing this car and its just to work and back

Those falkens that I was going to use arent going to work right though- I didnt like them.

Plus, I dont think thats what James meant by "screw things up" The speedo is obvious man, But most people have this idea that if you go to different diameters and whatnot that itll effect your suspension etc etc and that is just ignorance. Yes a lower profile tire will effect your ride and a larger heavier wheel will effect your rotational inertia, but it wont "screw stuff up"

The stock wheel on a turbo z31 from 87-89 atleast is like 24.86 inches tall if I remember right--- where did you get 19 inches

Besides the twenties I was going to use(tires) where going to end up being 25.31 inches outside diameter-- any middle school grad know that isnt a HUGE difference if that much at all-- 1/2 inch maybe?


the 18s that Im going to test fit are going to end up being 25.09.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Wow james, I totally didnt expect the "screw things up" comment from you though-- the other guys maybe......


Ok so explain how they won't mess things up. 20s are to big. They are nowhere near performance oriented when on a Z31. I am going with 18s but that is as big as I will go on the Z31 and it also is performance wise as big as you can get.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

> So what if it is off like an inch,


An inch off is around 7 miles per hour on your speedo. For example it says your doing 70 your doing 77. You get pulled over you try the excuse my speedo is off not only do they give you a ticket they give you another one for not properly serviceing your car and making sure all equipment is in 100% working condition.

That's what an inch is.

18" is the best


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

how much are 20" tires? $$$$


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> how much are 20" tires? $$$$


You can probably find them for under 200 a piece easily.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> You can probably find them for under 200 a piece easily.


200 a piece....that means what $800 total? without wheels? I think i'd rather take these and be done with it http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=66484&item=7933115001&rd=1


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> 200 a piece....that means what $800 total? without wheels? I think i'd rather take these and be done with it http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=66484&item=7933115001&rd=1



Good Choice


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

as long as you didnt become an ignorant ass and think that it would ruin your suspension or anything else that retarded ass people think. 


Holy shit-- Where are you guys looking for tires at? F-ing superexpensivetires.com-- that shits just retarded- try like 130 a piece for nitto 555s. 

Whats the difference between twneties on a 350z and then on a 300zx? Are you going to tell me that these wheels at 121 pounds a piece are any different then the heavy ass stock wheels or the gay ass ones that jake would probably put on his car-- like ICWs LOL












Heres my car with the 18s--- theyre pictures from my phone so they arent great but wtf ever


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

These are alright too

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7915137549&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

To be honest I like the ones you have now. And what's the diff with a 350Z having 20s? Um 350Z's didn't come stock with crappy 16s they came with 17's or 18's didn't they.

Your still missing the point

A 1" dimeter wheel making 1 RPM and a 1' diameter wheel moving 1 RPM.

What's going to move more. The bigger one. When your car came stock it was set up to run with 255/50 R16 With roughly a 3" tire wall. Now you want to put 20s on it You are already 1" passed the calibration point of the speedo Then even with low profile tires there's another 1/5 inches. No throwing your speedo off roughly 17.5 MPH Not to mention all the trimming you'll have to do to the front end to keep it from rubbing EVERYTHING in sight.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The fronts and rears will most likely not clear the strut tubes. Also odd thing is the guys who have 20s on their 350Zs take them off if they ever do anything performance wise. 20s are imply to big for the car. How I look at it weight and width are the big thing. An 18 will be just fine in fact it is hard to fit anything over an 18 without any big modifications. Even on the 350Z the 20 inch rims are to big. They hurt performance an the gys take them off when racing. 20s on a street car are for looks unless you have a super car where 20s come standard with the car you don't need them.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> 255


I sure hope you meant 225.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I sure hope you meant 225.



yep


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Whats the difference between twneties on a 350z and then on a 300zx? Are you going to tell me that these wheels at 121 pounds a piece are any different then the heavy ass stock wheels or the gay ass ones that jake would probably put on his car-- like ICWs LOL


I hope your joking about the wheel weight...maybe total but not a piece....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> I hope your joking about the wheel weight...maybe total but not a piece....



I wouldn't be surprised if they weighed that much at all a piece


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I wouldn't trust any "lightweight" 20 inch rims to carry my car under any sort of aggressive driving without folding over or collapsing, unless they were made of of something like titanium and would therefore cost more than the car you were putting them on.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

hmm, let's see.. 

you have a HUGE increase in rotational inertia, a 20" wheel has all the mass on the outer ring, and if it's going to weigh anything less than 20lb, then it will be too weak to use for performance use. 
the increase in rotational intertia robs power, so you accelerate slower, robs braking, so you stop slower, it makes your brakes wear out faster, AND it uses more gas to get them moving. 
Rotating, unsprung weight is the WORST type you can have on a car. you want to minimize it at every option.

tires that are $$$ ($130 each for Nitto 555 may be YOUR cost, but the rest of us can't get those prices).... The cheapest 20" Nitto 555 I can find on discount's website is a 225/35/20 for $173 each, plus mounting and balancing of $20 each.. so you're looking at $200 a piece when you're done... not to mention 225s would look absolutely ghetto on a Z31 with rims that big. To get something that would nice on a 9" rim, you're looking at 255/35/20, which are $198 each (plus mount & balance) and the overall height is over 27". throws your speedo WAY off, let alone needing a lift kit to fit in the wheel wells.


Performance? hardly. zero sidewall stiffness= zero impact resistance. you hit even a pebble on the track and your car goes flying. (generalization, but the sidewalls are too short). sure you'll have immediate turn-in response, but at the expense of multiple tenths every time you accelerate or stop.


Facts aside, 20" rims on a Z31 would just look ghetto. Pimp isn't anywhere near the proper term for it. unless you live in Harlem and gotta pimp your hos, then don't do it.


BUT.. it's your choice.. it's your car and if that makes you happy, go for it. just don't get mad when we all point and laugh.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> hmm, let's see..
> 
> you have a HUGE increase in rotational inertia, a 20" wheel has all the mass on the outer ring, and if it's going to weigh anything less than 20lb, then it will be too weak to use for performance use.
> the increase in rotational intertia robs power, so you accelerate slower, robs braking, so you stop slower, it makes your brakes wear out faster, AND it uses more gas to get them moving.
> ...



I couldn't have said it any better. X2 all the way


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I couldn't have said it any better. X2 all the way


 X3 

17s-18s are the biggest I would go, and honestly I like my 16s just fine.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> X3
> 
> 17s-18s are the biggest I would go, and honestly I like my 16s just fine.


Except they weigh ALOT. They are not wide enough. I like how they look and I will always keep my stockers but for performance I need more rubber and less weight.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Except they weigh ALOT. They are not wide enough. I like how they look and I will always keep my stockers but for performance I need more rubber and less weight.


 Oh my 16s aren't stock. Pics are in the gallery. They're cheapo Progressive rims, but I imagine they weigh less than stock.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Oh my 16s aren't stock. Pics are in the gallery. They're cheapo Progressive rims, but I imagine they weigh less than stock.


Ahhh I forgot. Its been awhile I just wasn't thinking.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA---- you bunch of re re's !!!!!! Did you ever read the TITLE OF THE THREAD!?!?!?!?!?!?! That was a joke !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Of course im not sticking gayass 20s on my car- Why the hell would I have already installed 18 inch Racing Harts--DUH...............So im going to redo the whole chassis etc etc etc and then put some heavy ass twenties on it.

There were some pretty nice technical thoughts posted there-- Im especially proud of SKD TECH.. I didnt think you were that clever man!!!! I did see a z31 with cool wheels on it once though- there were 19s though.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well my 50 dollar Nissan Sentra and a pair of 22 inch rims and a plasma torch and welder taught me a lot. Yes it had 22" rims on it and believe me it what ghetto. The rims were warped and scratched from hell and one had a broke spoke lol but taking it for the last ride off in the field flipping it then setting it on fire was all worth it. 

I do know a bit about cars to people's little belief.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Pictures--LOL WHERE ARE THEY? hahahahahaha


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I was 14 and poor and didn't even have a computer at the time. All I had was my friends family owned shop and tools and old lady's cars.

We had that and we had an olds LTD with a 460 big block in it and around election time we would run over all the signs. It was great. This is when I lived in TN and could make short trips around town without the cops bothering me. It's a little different than living in New Orleans


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I can imagine they arent too nice there LOL


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Real nice people live there. They are all old though. They get really pissed when they saw their sign all messed up or 100 signs in their front yard of the person they don't like.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I can imagine they arent too nice there LOL


Hey; I take offense to that. I am trying to be nice trust me I really am. Im a really nice person in person.

And I am not old. Where did you live SKD?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dresden About a little over an hour northwest of Jackson. (Dresden is in the northwest corner). Shithole of the world. Nothing to do and a really small town


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Dresden About a little over an hour northwest of Jackson. (Dresden is in the northwest corner). Shithole of the world. Nothing to do and a really small town


oh hahah I am in Knoxville now at UTK but I live in Tullahoma which is in middle tennessee it is a really nice place.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm flying into Nashville Saturday Only bad thing is I'm going to go visit my mom so no time to stop by


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I'm flying into Nashville Saturday Only bad thing is I'm going to go visit my mom so no time to stop by


haha I am in Knoxville right now so yeah. I was going to be in Nashville this weekend but plans changed. How long are you in Nashville?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I'm going to be there for however long it takes me to get out. I fly in at about 11:45 then head towards Paducah, KY


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

after reading every post in the forum...............i must agree 20's on a z31=gay 18's are the best to go with many cars not only does it fill the wheelbase nicely but it is also a good size for performance purposes


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I dont know about that--- I wonder how much you guys know about wheels sometimes..........
> 
> How do you figure it would "screw it up"? Why do you think a larger wheel would be gay........maybe b/c it might actually help performance--- granted that 20s are too big for autocross......but do you guys pay attention to anything over in japan? Ever notice how many guys with skyline and 240s are running 20s? Besides- who says theyre going to be chrome?
> 
> ...


You know what, I just drive my Z too, and I think some 33X10.5 MT Baja's would look sweet man. I'd only have to raise the car like... 10 inches!

No. 20's are for trash that spends all their money on the wheels, and not on the car. The extra weight would kill any type of better performance you would get from the better tires. Spend the $1200 on performance, not rims that would make you look ghetto, and kill performance. No race cars or any fast car for that matter has 20's. Your ride quality goes to hell as well. You have a Z31, not a Escaladse (I mean EX-KALAYDE) At least you would have every lowrider guy jealous of you.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

so for 18's what would be a good recommended rim that will not cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

ummmm marc did you read my post about that being a joke- I already have 18s man 

Hey James I wasnt refering to "all" people in tn man-- just the coppers. I have a buddy that lives in Strawberry Plains that I have been trying to get ahold of-- do you think you could get me a copy of the Knoxville phone book by the way dude?

Rock on with your bad self suckas!!!!!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hey james- whats up with your pms dude? 275s should be ok though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> hey james- whats up with your pms dude? 275s should be ok though.


Yeah thanks. And yes to answer the next possible question I got new wheels. 18x8s up front 18x9s out back. so 18/35/245 and 18/35/275.

ADR Kasai's

I just wasn't sure about the 275s fitting on the 9 inch rim or atleast not all that well.

And I can look up a phone book maybe. You know I am in Knoxville right now.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I just got done packing my flight leaves in 3 hours


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

how wide of a tire can we put on an 86 turbo?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> how wide of a tire can we put on an 86 turbo?


Ive seen 285s on a Z31T in the back. Most go with a 275.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> how wide of a tire can we put on an 86 turbo?


Depends on how wide your wheels are.



SKD_Tech said:


> When your car came stock it was set up to run with 255/50 R16 With roughly a 3" tire wall.


Dude, get a calculator. There's probably one on your computer. Learn to use it. 225/50 = 112.5mm sidewall. or almost 4.5". Oh, and since the tires are ROUND, you have to double that for total diameter. So 9" of total tire sidewall + 16" of wheel diameter = 25" of total diameter. So 20" wheels will fit if you can find tires with 2.5" of sidewall.

But yeah. 20s would look like ass.

Oh, and plenty of people with 17s and 18s on Z31s.
http://www.84ae.com/wheelshow/


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah we already went through that once and I already told him to go get a calculator LOL

I posted the formula for getting tire sizes and no one seems to pay attention.....225/35/20 is only 26.2 inches-- thatll work fine

They would look gay as hell though


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey James can you pm me if you get a chance-- If you copy a page out of the knoxville phone book his number should be in there-- DUDE THAT WOULD BE AWESOME.


----------

